

Game of Thrones – Season 2 Trailer - agavin
http://all-things-andy-gavin.com/2012/01/29/game-of-thrones-season-2-trailer/

======
Reltair
I remember reading the first 4 books in college and wondering if it was even
possible for a film adaptation to do them justice. As it turns out, it is
possible since the first season of GoT was splendid. Many of the actors fit
their character roles perfectly; they were just as I imagined while reading
the novels.

Only around 2 more months until the start of the next season!

~~~
chippy
Reading the book felt like it was a screenplay, which is not surprising since
the author is a screenwriter. Well described scenes, characters, events.
Little ambiguity or deepness, but very colourful and fun.

